# List of Top 10 Sermons in the Last 25 years to Listen too.



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

Seeking top Sermons by Reformed and Presbyterian Ministers.
Seeking top Sermons by London Baptist Ministers. 
All recommendations welcomed and it can be up to 50 years.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 6, 2016)

The D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones series on revival should not be overlooked:

http://www.mljtrust.org/collections/revival/


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 6, 2016)

Wayne said:


> The D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones series on revival should not be overlooked:
> 
> http://www.mljtrust.org/collections/revival/


I second this. In fact there are many powerful sermons on this site, including Lloyd-Jones classic sermons on Romans and Ephesians.


----------



## LeeD (Dec 6, 2016)

In terms of reach and impact, this sermon has to be considered towards the top of this list.

The Shocking Youth Message (Paul Washer)


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanx for the feedback so far.
I'm going through this really good 4 part series on Hell by Pastor Edward Donnelly he's a London Baptist. It's within Top sermons I've ever heard. And listening to sermons and teachings is kinda of my thing since I'm always on the go. Check them out.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=62608204465
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=626082045296
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=626082046437
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=626082047428


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

LeeD said:


> In terms of reach and impact, this sermon has to be considered towards the top of this list.
> 
> The Shocking Youth Message (Paul Washer)



Thanx, but I am not a fan of Paul Washer at all. I've heard him confuse Justification by Faith Alone many times, whether it was done purposely or by accident with out him realizing it, I would never recommend him. I did listen to this one like 4 years ago. Thank you anyways though.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 6, 2016)

LeeD said:


> In terms of reach and impact, this sermon has to be considered towards the top of this list.
> 
> The Shocking Youth Message (Paul Washer)



In terms of impact, I would agree that this makes the top 10. But for every listener who finds it life-changing, you'll find another who considers it dangerous. Some young believers are challenged in a good way, but others find their confidence in Christ shattered. And Washer himself has since (rightly) backed off from some of what he said in the sermon, so folks should tread carefully with this one.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 6, 2016)

Up front, let me say I'm talking a broad view of who qualifies as a Reformed preacher. Maybe that will head off some of the "how could you mention THAT guy?" complaints. So, here are a few sermons that come to mind:

Eric Alexander's addresses at the 1981 and 1984 Urbana conferences mark both the glory days of Urbana and the high point of Alexander's illustrious preaching ministry. No top 10 list from the past 50 years could be complete without them. Warning: these sermons will make you want to be a missionary.

D.A. Carson is one of the top Bible scholars of our generation, and I think _The Ironies of the Cross_ will go down as his landmark sermon. He has delivered it many times.

Mark Dever's _Jesus Paid Taxes_ has become a much-listened-to classic on the believer's relationship to government. His church is one of the best things about Washington, D.C.

If you ask the broader world of Bible-believing Presbyterians what one sermon from the past 25 years has been most memorable, Tim Keller's post-911 sermon might top the list. I found it a good treatment of the problem of evil delivered under extraordinary circumstances.

I suspect every preacher could benefit from Sinclair Ferguson's _Paul on Union with Christ_. And what's good for preachers to hear is almost always great for every believer, too. This is the address that comes to mind when I think of a cap to Ferguson's ministry.


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 6, 2016)

Ray said:


> Thanx for the feedback so far.
> I'm going through this really good 4 part series on Hell by Pastor Edward Donnelly he's a London Baptist.
> 
> I'll second your selection, but Ted is Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland. I'd say my top 10 could be by Ted!


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

Jack K said:


> LeeD said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of reach and impact, this sermon has to be considered towards the top of this list.
> ...



I agree with you, I just gave my honest opinion. I don't want to turn this thread into a PW thread in anyway.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

Jack K said:


> Up front, let me say I'm talking a broad view of who qualifies as a Reformed preacher. Maybe that will head off some of the "how could you mention THAT guy?" complaints. So, here are a few sermons that come to mind:
> 
> Eric Alexander's addresses at the 1981 and 1984 Urbana conferences mark both the glory days of Urbana and the high point of Alexander's illustrious preaching ministry. No top 10 list from the past 50 years could be complete without them. Warning: these sermons will make you want to be a missionary.
> 
> ...



Thanks keep pitching more my way if you remember anymore. I'm listening to two or three sermons a day right now because of my work schedule and the time I'm spending to drive to work and drive home.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

JP Wallace said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx for the feedback so far.
> ...


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 6, 2016)

The sermons were preached at an RB Family Conference. I'd also recommend the Revelation series by Warren Peel, Prof. Donnelly's successor (and son-in-law) at Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church (Newtonabbey) available on Sermonaudio, also the Daniel series.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

JP Wallace said:


> The sermons were preached at an RB Family Conference. I'd also recommend the Revelation series by Warren Peel, Prof. Donnelly's successor (and son-in-law) at Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church (Newtonabbey) available on Sermonaudio, also the Daniel series.


I will listen. But what is his eschatology position? I hold none yet.


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 6, 2016)

Ray said:


> JP Wallace said:
> 
> 
> > The sermons were preached at an RB Family Conference. I'd also recommend the Revelation series by Warren Peel, Prof. Donnelly's successor (and son-in-law) at Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church (Newtonabbey) available on Sermonaudio, also the Daniel series.
> ...



Oh I wouldn't want you to come with any prejudices☺. However they are not mere expositions or arguments on points of eschatology, rather they are Christ-exalting, and immensely practical applications of Scripture as these books were meant to be.


----------



## Tyrese (Dec 6, 2016)

I've listened to many many sermons by Pastor Albert Martin, but the best one I've heard was delivered at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. the title on Sermonaudio will be different depending on what device you're using, but it's called A Godly Man's Reading Plan. http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=215121046391


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

JP Wallace said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > JP Wallace said:
> ...


That's good. I am looking for practical application.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

Tyrese said:


> I've listened to many many sermons by Pastor Albert Martin, but the best one I've heard was delivered at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. the title on Sermonaudio will be different depending on what device you're using, but it's called A Godly Man's Reading Plan. http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=215121046391


Thanks T.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 6, 2016)

The Omniscience of God and The Simplicity of God by Sinclair Ferguson are excellent. Pretty much everything on this is good.....

http://www.ligonier.org/learn/conferences/orlando_2004_national_conference/


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2016)

Gforce9 said:


> The Omniscience of God and The Simplicity of God by Sinclair Ferguson are excellent. Pretty much everything on this is good.....
> 
> http://www.ligonier.org/learn/conferences/orlando_2004_national_conference/



Good Looking Out G.


----------



## Moonnerd (Dec 7, 2016)

God's providence is very interesting. While I was looking for some of the sermons mentioned here, I came upon Joel Beeke's "The Powerful Life of the Praying Pastor" linked below. I don't know if its one of the top sermons in recent decades, but it surely ministered to me.
http://effectualgrace.com/2016/12/06/the-powerful-life-of-the-praying-pastor/

Thank you for the thread. Now I'm about to go pray for a while!
Rob


----------



## Ray (Dec 7, 2016)

Moonnerd said:


> God's providence is very interesting. While I was looking for some of the sermons mentioned here, I came upon Joel Beeke's "The Powerful Life of the Praying Pastor" linked below. I don't know if its one of the top sermons in recent decades, but it surely ministered to me.
> http://effectualgrace.com/2016/12/06/the-powerful-life-of-the-praying-pastor/
> 
> Thank you for the thread. Now I'm about to go pray for a while!
> Rob


Thanx for the add. Was hoping to get a lot more. Hopefully some still flow in later.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 8, 2016)

Ray said:


> LeeD said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of reach and impact, this sermon has to be considered towards the top of this list.
> ...



That's a very serious accusation. I think a citation or two would be helpful.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 8, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > LeeD said:
> ...



I think it's a bit of an overstatement to say that he confuses justification by faith alone. He just tends to conflate justification and sanctification.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 8, 2016)

My pastor's refrain tends to be, "Isn't it wonderful?" It's quite common to walk out of the services thinking the same thing. But out of that general backdrop of Himalayan excellence, perhaps the Everest of his sermons is this one from John 13.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=32514164762

Another sermon that has stuck with me for a couple of years now is this, from another minister:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=61141941331


----------



## Ray (Dec 8, 2016)

py3ak said:


> My pastor's refrain tends to be, "Isn't it wonderful?" It's quite common to walk out of the services thinking the same thing. But out of that general backdrop of Himalayan excellence, perhaps the Everest of his sermons is this one from John 13.
> 
> http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=32514164762
> 
> ...



Thanx


----------

